# Soundiron Montclarion Hall Grand Piano version 2.0! On Sale for $39



## Soundiron Team (Oct 11, 2018)

*CLASSIC STEINWAY PIANO
WITH MODERN SOUND DESIGN TOOLS*

On sale now for $39 until Friday, October 26th

Announcing *The Montclarion Hall Grand Piano* version 2.0! We've taken this Soundiron hallmark and given it a complete overhaul with a new look, deeper control features and outstanding new presets. Going beyond an ordinary grand piano library, it comes packed with unique percussive effects, glisses and prepared piano articulations, 3 mic distances, compelling sound design and lush atmospheric content. 

It has a crisp, solid tone for classical composing, yet works equally well for soul, jazz, rock and pop. The extended effects section includes percussive pounds, slams, string scrapes, steel guitar slides, mallet and pick glisses, sweeps, plucks and more. Whether you need it bold and in your face or gentle and distant, Montclarion can be your go-to for writing intimate ballads or scoring your next horror film.



We recorded in wide stereo from three distances. The close microphone pair is ideal for more intimate scoring. The mid microphone is great for a larger acoustic live feel and the far microphone has an incredibly dreamy texture to it. We also included a selection of live sfx ambiences, abstract atmospheres and evolving soundscapes that can accompany the piano in real-time, just to provide a bit of added inspiration.

We recorded sustains and release samples, as well as pedal sfx, bench, lid and sheet music sounds. Then we popped the hood and went to work, capturing a selection of sweeps, scrapes, glisses, rumbles and other effects. Then we prepared the piano for a little special treatment, capturing 3 buzzy, resonant and raw tuned string percussion sets. Finally, we decided to do a little bare-handed 3-man ensemble percussion at the piano's expense.

​


----------



## Akarin (Oct 11, 2018)

I really like the tone. Will get it.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 11, 2018)

Just upgraded, but I'm going to have to look at the the velocity curve for my Nord Stage 2EX as it doesn't feel right when playing. Only had a short time with it though, and I too really like the tone.


----------



## nathantboler (Oct 11, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Just upgraded, but I'm going to have to look at the the velocity curve for my Nord Stage 2EX as it doesn't feel right when playing. Only had a short time with it though, and I too really like the tone.


I like to adjust the velocity range limiter in the GUI to 30 - 110. But it definitely depends on what genre you're playing.


----------



## c t (Oct 11, 2018)

How do you upgrade to 2.0 if you already own it? Or is it a paid upgrade only?

thanks,


----------



## Fleer (Oct 11, 2018)

Paid upgrade $5.


----------



## nathantboler (Oct 11, 2018)

c t said:


> How do you upgrade to 2.0 if you already own it? Or is it a paid upgrade only?
> 
> thanks,


send us an email at [email protected] -- existing owners can upgrade for $5.


----------



## Fleer (Oct 11, 2018)

Got it. Thanks Nathan.


----------



## elpedro (Oct 12, 2018)

I got the upgrade today, first impression is that it is just the way I would have liked version 1 to have been. Soundiron’s scripting skills have improved so much over the years, it really shows in this (re) release! Well worth the 5 bucks for the upgrade. I will use it a lot more now. I really like the way SI is going as a developer. Great job, guys!


----------



## Nao Gam (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm not interested in the fx stuff and I actually prefer the old ui, is there any optimized scripting reason to upgrade?


----------



## gamma-ut (Oct 12, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Just upgraded, but I'm going to have to look at the the velocity curve for my Nord Stage 2EX as it doesn't feel right when playing. Only had a short time with it though, and I too really like the tone.



I found similar issues with my master keyboard (Kurzweil PC3A) - I haven't found the right combination of MIDI response and dynamics yet for general purpose, though highly restricted settings do give those "cinematic fluffy piano" sounds very readily.

At default, there is a massive jump in loudness about two-thirds up the velocity scale with a linear response in the master keyboard.


----------



## nathantboler (Oct 12, 2018)

Nao Gam said:


> I'm not interested in the fx stuff and I actually prefer the old ui, is there any optimized scripting reason to upgrade?



The two libraries (1.0 & 2.0) are very different, it's a bit hard to compare.. The script is different, as well as the mapping, settings, etc. There is also more control over tone, velocity, the list goes on. But if you don't like the FX or the GUI, the upgrade probably isn't a necessity for you.

I would recommend taking a look at the new user manual and watching the walkthrough if you haven't gotten a chance to yet:

Walkthrough: 

Manual: https://dist.soundiron.com/SND/Manuals/Soundiron - Montclarion Hall Piano - User Manual - v2.0.pdf


----------



## nathantboler (Oct 12, 2018)

gamma-ut said:


> I found similar issues with my master keyboard (Kurzweil PC3A) - I haven't found the right combination of MIDI response and dynamics yet for general purpose, though highly restricted settings do give those "cinematic fluffy piano" sounds very readily.
> 
> At default, there is a massive jump in loudness about two-thirds up the velocity scale with a linear response in the master keyboard.



This library only has 4 velocity levels of samples, so its transitions are not as smooth as say, Emotional Piano.
I like to limit the velocity range to 30-105 in the GUI, which suits my personal playing style more naturally. 
I find the pp velocity to be too soft and the FF to be too loud, so limiting helps, as well as mixing in the Mid microphone position. Your mileage may vary. 
You can also try using the Clear Recital Room or Super Dry presets in the FX folder.


----------



## HBen (Oct 12, 2018)

One question, does it provide both 1.0 and 2.0 at the same time for first-time buyers?


----------



## nathantboler (Oct 12, 2018)

HBen said:


> One question, does it provide both 1.0 and 2.0 at the same time for first-time buyers?


it does not, we no longer carry version 1.


----------



## gamma-ut (Oct 12, 2018)

nathantboler said:


> This library only has 4 velocity levels of samples, so its transitions are not as smooth as say, Emotional Piano.



I quite like having the option of the FF there – I think it's time to invoke a MIDI velocity-mapping plugin that only activates that final level when the keys get mashed.

With pp levels I was getting a certain amount of "Is this thing on?" - but with the piano limited to pp and the next level and the volume turned up, it has potential for certain things.


----------



## Craig Peters (Oct 12, 2018)

elpedro said:


> I got the upgrade today, first impression is that it is just the way I would have liked version 1 to have been. Soundiron’s scripting skills have improved so much over the years, it really shows in this (re) release! Well worth the 5 bucks for the upgrade. I will use it a lot more now. I really like the way SI is going as a developer. Great job, guys!


That is great to hear and thank you!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 18, 2018)

Glad I came here to check. I received the original Montclair as part of the Audio Plugin Deals promotion last year but did not receive any notification about an upgrade. I've already sent in a support email and I hope I qualify. $39 is a very reasonable asking price, but if I can upgrade for $5 that's even better!


----------



## c t (Oct 18, 2018)

Wes Antczak said:


> Glad I came here to check. I received the original Montclair as part of the Audio Plugin Deals promotion last year but did not receive any notification about an upgrade. I've already sent in a support email and I hope I qualify. $39 is a very reasonable asking price, but if I can upgrade for $5 that's even better!



I was in the same boat as you and upgraded for $5. Soundiron always easy to deal with and they make great libs.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 20, 2018)

c t said:


> I was in the same boat as you and upgraded for $5. Soundiron always easy to deal with and they make great libs.



Indeed they do! I've been a customer since the very beginning. I reached out to them and was able to pick up the upgrade for $5. As I mentioned... even $39 is a very nice price. Well worth checking it out imo.


----------



## CGR (Oct 20, 2018)

A really impressive upgrade. A lot more refined and intuitive compared to V1, and $5 is a very reasonable upgrade cost given the obvious amount of thought and work which has gone into it. Those mid & far mic sets have a lovely, airy spaciousness to the tone you'd be hard pressed to match with a reverb on top of a close mic set sampled piano. Great work Soundiron!


----------

